# String alphabetisch "ordnen"



## Djinndrache (5. Jul 2011)

Hey,

gibt es eine geschickte Methode einen String alphabetisch zu "ordnen"?

zB habe ich:


```
String s = "java";
```

und möchte im Endeffekt folgendes haben: "aajv", quasi einfach den String alphabetisch sortieren. Es darf angenommen werden, dass der String nur die kleinen Buchstaben a-z enthält.


----------



## r.w. (5. Jul 2011)

Z.B. so:


```
String   sSrc = "java";
     char []  arCh = sSrc.toCharArray();
     java.util.Arrays.sort(arCh);
     String   sDst = String.valueOf(arCh);
     System.out.println(sDst);
```

;-)

VG ROlf


----------



## Z0M813 (5. Jul 2011)

Schade, da kam ich ein paar Minuten zu spät

[JAVA=42]package test;

import java.util.Arrays;

public class StrOrd
{
	public static void main(String[] args)
	{
	String s = "java";
	StringBuffer sb = new StringBuffer(s);
	String[]sa = new String[sb.length()];
	for(int i = 0; i < sb.length(); i++)
		{
		sa_ = sb.substring(i, i+1);
		}
	Arrays.sort(sa);
	String s2 = "";
	for(int i = 0; i < sa.length; i++)
		{
		s2 += sa;
		}
	System.out.println(s2);
	}

}[/code]

Aber war wohl sowieso zu kompliziert_


----------



## thorstenthor (5. Jul 2011)

r.w. hat gesagt.:


> ```
> String   sSrc = "java";
> char []  arCh = sSrc.toCharArray();
> java.util.Arrays.sort(arCh);
> ...



namen einfach ausgedacht oder konform????:L


----------



## Z0M813 (5. Jul 2011)

Nimm doch einfach meins


----------



## thorstenthor (5. Jul 2011)

Z0M813 hat gesagt.:


> Schade, da kam ich ein paar Minuten zu spät
> 
> []
> 
> Aber war wohl sowieso zu kompliziert



substr. kostet zeit, wie oben geht es schneller


----------



## thorstenthor (5. Jul 2011)

Z0M813 hat gesagt.:


> Nimm doch einfach meins



verstehe ich nicht. wenn direkt nach dem ersten zeichen großbuchstabe kommt sieht lower camel case nicht so leserlich aus find ich


----------



## Z0M813 (5. Jul 2011)

Wem gehts denn schon um Zeit
Aber bei ROLF sind die Namen meiner Ansicht nach ausgdacht, oder?


----------



## thorstenthor (5. Jul 2011)

Z0M813 hat gesagt.:


> []
> Aber bei ROLF sind die Namen meiner Ansicht nach ausgdacht, oder?



src=source u. dst=destination gibt es schon, aber in der kombination einfach nicht so toll hehe ja - wenn sonst nix is


----------



## Djinndrache (5. Jul 2011)

Danke 

Um Zeit geht es nicht wirklich, sonst hätte ich C++ genommen, aber wieso sollte man nicht trotzdem darauf achten


----------



## thorstenthor (5. Jul 2011)

spaßeshalber erstelle mal mal länger strings und teste exakt die beiden methoden (insbesondere ohne Z.53-55 u. 59-61 zu verändern) auf ihre schnelligkeit. 

wenns nich so spät wär, würd ich des auch machen


----------



## r.w. (5. Jul 2011)

thorstenthor hat gesagt.:


> src=source u. dst=destination gibt es schon, aber in der kombination einfach nicht so toll hehe ja - wenn sonst nix is




sSrc -> String Source
sDst -> String Dest
arCh -> Array char
Und sogar mit etwas Camel-Case.

Leute, ihr habt Probleme. Um die Zeit mach ich mir keine größeren Gedanken um Namen.
Wenn ich gewusst hätte, dass das um diese Zeit noch so eine Diskussion nach sich zieht, 
hätte ich sicher erst noch ne Nacht darüber geschlafen. ;-)

Ich dachte allerdings, es ging um eine schnelle, kurze Lösung und nicht um Rechtschreibung.


----------



## thorstenthor (5. Jul 2011)

ja - toll- jetzt hab ich tee getrunken.feif: srcString und srcArray les ich einfach gerner


----------



## thorstenthor (5. Jul 2011)

```
import java.util.Arrays;

public class StringSorttt {

    public static void main(String[] args) {
        String s = new String(new char[5000]);

        long[] la = new long[2 * 8];
        int i = 0;
        int j = la.length - 1;
        while (i <= j) {
            if (i >= la.length / 2) {
                long t1 = System.currentTimeMillis();
                m2(s);
                la[j--] = System.currentTimeMillis() - t1;
            } else if (j < la.length / 2) {
                long t1 = System.currentTimeMillis();
                m1(s);
                la[i++] = System.currentTimeMillis() - t1;
            } else if (Math.random() < 0.5) {
                long t1 = System.currentTimeMillis();
                m2(s);
                la[j--] = System.currentTimeMillis() - t1;
            } else {
                long t1 = System.currentTimeMillis();
                m1(s);
                la[i++] = System.currentTimeMillis() - t1;
            }
        }

        System.out.println(Arrays.toString(la));
    }

    public static String m1(String s) {
        String[] sa = new String[s.length()];
        for (int i = 0; i < s.length(); i++) {
            sa[i] = s.substring(i, i + 1);
        }
        Arrays.sort(sa);
        String s2 = "";
        for (int i = 0; i < sa.length; i++) {
            s2 += sa[i];
        }
        return s2;
    }

    public static String m2(String s) {
        char[] ca = s.toCharArray();
        Arrays.sort(ca);
        return ca.toString();
    }
}
```


```
[112, 107, 102, 104, 104, 102, 103, 103, 0, 0, 0, 0, 0, 1, 2, 2]
```

das steht dann wohl für sich und mit mehr elem. konnt ich gar kein praktisches ergebnis mehr erzielen 

(geringfügige änderungen vorgenommen)


----------



## r.w. (5. Jul 2011)

thorstenthor hat gesagt.:


> ja - toll- jetzt hab ich tee getrunken.feif: srcString und srcArray les ich einfach gerner



OK, für Dich mach ich beim nächsten Mal eine extended Version...
...wenn es nicht grad wieder mitten in der Nacht ist. ;-)


----------



## HoaX (5. Jul 2011)

r.w. hat gesagt.:


> sSrc -> String Source
> sDst -> String Dest
> arCh -> Array char
> Und sogar mit etwas Camel-Case.
> ...



Gerade bei Anfängern sollte man mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen, so dass sie es gleich richtig lernen.
Es geht ja nicht um Rechtschreibfehler sondern um die von dir verwendete ungarische Notation, welche man nicht verwenden sollte, wenn man sich an die Coding Conventions hält.


----------



## thewulf00 (5. Jul 2011)

Welche Code Conventions werden denn von diesem Forum empfohlen?


----------



## tfa (5. Jul 2011)

thewulf00 hat gesagt.:


> Welche Code Conventions werden denn von diesem Forum empfohlen?



Code Conventions for the Java(TM) Programming Language: Contents


----------



## faetzminator (5. Jul 2011)

r.w. hat gesagt.:


> Z.B. so:
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


Eher wohl

```
public static String sort(String str) { // wobei man da natürlich auch über str oder string oder input diskutieren kann ;)
    char[] chars = str.toCharArray();
    Arrays.sort(chars);
    return String.valueOf(chars);
}
```


----------



## thorstenthor (5. Jul 2011)

Z.50:


thorstenthor hat gesagt.:


> ```
> return ca.toString();
> ```



das kommtweil mitten in der nach, besser: 
	
	
	
	





```
new String(ca)
```


----------



## faetzminator (5. Jul 2011)

thorstenthor hat gesagt.:


> [...] besser:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man verwendet *niemals* [c]new String()[/c]! *Immer* die statischen Methoden der Klasse [c]String[/c] verwenden.


----------



## thewulf00 (5. Jul 2011)

faetzminator hat gesagt.:


> Man verwendet *niemals* [c]new String()[/c]! *Immer* die statischen Methoden der Klasse [c]String[/c] verwenden.


Uups. Ich hab das auch schon verwendet... Hilf uns auf die Sprünge: Warum ist das ein Fehler?


----------



## tfa (5. Jul 2011)

thewulf00 hat gesagt.:


> Uups. Ich hab das auch schon verwendet... Hilf uns auf die Sprünge: Warum ist das ein Fehler?



In diesem Fall macht es keinen Unterschied. Manchmal sieht man aber Dinge wie [c]String a = new String("bla")[/c], und sowas ist Blödsinn, da Strings sowieso immutable sind.


----------



## thorstenthor (5. Jul 2011)

tfa hat gesagt.:


> In diesem Fall macht es keinen Unterschied



danke, ich vertraue voll und ganz auf deine kompetenz  

edit: es macht wirklich keinen unterschied, die instanz müsse ja beide methoden gleihc erstellen


----------



## faetzminator (5. Jul 2011)

Ja, in der aktuellen Implementation der Standard API wird schlussendlich ein neues String-Objekt erzeugt. Aber man weiss nie, wann diese Implementation geändert wird. Konkret gehts um den String Pool. Verwende einfach die statischen Methoden und überlass es der VM, dass möglichst wenige Stringobjekte erzeugt werden.


----------



## thorstenthor (5. Jul 2011)

der string-pool hat aber nix mit der übergabe vo char-arrays gemeinsam, sondern bei string-literalen und eine änderung der implementierung gab es auch noch nie

aber du hast deine ich meine meinug einigen wir uns das wir uns ununeinig sin


----------



## faetzminator (6. Jul 2011)

thorstenthor hat gesagt.:


> der string-pool hat aber nix mit der übergabe vo char-arrays gemeinsam, sondern bei string-literalen und eine änderung der implementierung gab es auch noch nie



Richtig, aber man könnte sicherlich etwas mehr Magie rein bringen, um bei solchen Sachen Memory zu sparen 

Und wenn du ein [c]static Foo createFoo()[/c] anbietest, aber den Konstruktor von [c]Foo[/c] wegen Spezialfällen zur Verfügung stellst, dann gehst du auch nicht davon aus, dass man in Standardfällen den Konstruktor von aussen verwendet. Ein gutes Beispiel kann ich aber gerade nicht nennen, fällt mir nichts ein. In der String-Klasse scheint es aber so zu sein 



thorstenthor hat gesagt.:


> aber du hast deine ich meine meinug einigen wir uns das wir uns ununeinig sin


/sign 
/quit


----------

